# Define r5 vs define c.



## Guyvoxi8 (Nov 24, 2016)

Hi,so witch one is better Define R5 or Define C i need cause for next few years.price doesn"t matter thanks! 


  Here are sam specs


define 5 : 
*Specifications*

ATX, Micro ATX, Mini ITX motherboard compatibility
7 expansion slots
2 - 5.25" bays (removable)
8 - 3.5" HDD positions (can also accommodate 2.5" units); 2 - 2.5" dedicated SSD unit positions
4 - ModuVent™ plates - three in the top and one in the side
9 - fan positions (2 Fractal Design Dynamic GP14 140mm fans included)
Filtered fan slots in the front and bottom
CPU coolers up to 180mm in height
ATX PSUs up to 190/170 mm with a bottom 120/140mm fan installed; when not using any bottom fan location longer PSUs up to 300mm can be used
Graphics cards up to 310 mm in length with the top HDD cage installed; with the top cage removed, graphics cards up to 440 mm in length may be installed
20 - 35 mm of space for cable routing behind the motherboard plate
Velcro straps included for easy cable management
Front door can switch opening direction via dual mounting system
Left side panel features Quick Release System for easy access and provides a secure closure of side panel
Right side panel features smart captive thumbscrews so no thumbscrews are lost
Colours available: Black, Titanium (black case, titanium front panel), White
Case dimensions (WxHxD): 232 x 451 x 521mm
Case dimensions - with feet/screws/protrusions: 232 x 462 x 531mm
Net weight: 10.7 kg
Package dimensions (WxHxD): 327 x 615 x 540mm
Package weight: 12.5 kg


define c:
*Specifications*

ATX, Micro ATX and ITX motherboard compatibility
7 expansion slots
2 - 3.5" HDD positions; 3 - 2.5" dedicated SSD unit positions
7 - Fan positions (2 Fractal Design Dynamic X2 GP12 120mm fans included)
Filtered fan slots in the front, top and bottom (ejects from the front of the case)
CPU coolers up to 170mm in height
ATX PSUs up to 175mm deep
Graphics cards up to 315mm in length with front fans mounted  
15 - 35mm of space for cable routing behind the motherboard plate
Velcro straps included for easy cable management
Both side panels and rear HDD/SSD brackets feature smart captive thumbscrews
Dense sound dampening material on front, left and right side panels
ModuVent™ on top of case for further silent computing or additional ventilation
Colours available: Black
Case dimensions (LxWxH): 399 x 210 x 440mm
Case dimensions - with feet/protrusions/screws: 413 x 210 x 453mm
Net weight: 7.4 kg
Package dimensions (LxWxH): 543 x 290 x 484mm
Package weight: 8.9 kg


----------



## Bill_Bright (Nov 24, 2016)

They are both top quality so really only you can decide with is better for you.


----------



## Jetster (Nov 24, 2016)

The R5 but if price doesn't matter I can think of better cases

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...rc=aw.ds&cm_sp=&AID=11552995&PID=2012219&SID=

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16811108480


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 25, 2016)

Jetster said:


> The R5 but if price doesn't matter I can think of better cases
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...rc=aw.ds&cm_sp=&AID=11552995&PID=2012219&SID=
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16811108480



Isn't the IN WIN both noisier and worse in temps? Tempered glass really isn't the best case material. They look good, though.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Nov 25, 2016)

You need to define your needs so, as I said above, you can decide which is best for you.

I don't think you need to look elsewhere. I really like Fractal Design cases and am using the R4 on this build. As I said above, both are top quality.

I still like having case front drive bay access for an optical drive. There seems to be a trend for no front access to drives which I think is sad. Without front access, like the Define C, users are forced to use an external DVD/Blu-ray drive for their optical disk needs. Whether that means installing the OS or other programs, backing up files, or watching a DVD or Blu-Ray movie, the user must deal with at least one, maybe two (for power) cables. And the user must deal with where to put the drive on an already crowded desktop. Plus, the data cable for external drives use the unreliable USB interface.

With a case that supports front panel drive bay access, like the R5, you just open the front panel door and there's your drive. No worries about cables or where to put (or store afterwards) the optical drive. And more importantly, it is connected via the fast and reliable SATA interface, and powered via a permanently connected internal power cable.

So for me, the answer is easy, go for the R5.


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 25, 2016)

Bill_Bright said:


> You need to define your needs so, as I said above, you can decide which is best for you.
> 
> I don't think you need to look elsewhere. I really like Fractal Design cases and am using the R4 on this build. As I said above, both are top quality.
> 
> ...



QFT. I also still have that optical drive in there, for that odd occasion you still come across an installation disk, want to play super ancient games, whatever. It's almost inevitable you will at one point come across the idea of using it, or having to use it, and for 15-20 bucks it's hard to pass up really. It also fits in my philosophy that a PC needs to be a 'do-it-all' machine, swiss knife style.


----------



## Kofoed (Nov 25, 2016)

Im in abit of the same situation trying to decide here. Although I am also considering the Corsair Carbide 400Q.

Does anyone know how the 400Q compares to the new Define c?


----------



## Bill_Bright (Nov 25, 2016)

Kofoed said:


> Does anyone know how the 400Q compares to the new Define c?


Google is your friend.

But I will say this. I've used two Corsair cases in recent builds; the 300r on one of my own builds and (I think) a 200r for a client and I was a bit disappointed. The features were great and they looked great but I was disappointed in the build quality. On my 300r there were a couple skin tearing, unfinished jagged edges on the sheet metal. And the case was not "true". That is, the bends were not exactly 90.0°. This meant the case sat on 3 feet, not firmly on all 4 so it would wobble a tiny bit. And because it was not "true", it was hard to slide out the side panel and extremely difficult to align the side panel properly to put it back in place.

On the 200r, it was "true" and I didn't run into any knuckle scraping rough edges, but the case felt flimsy - that is, it would warp and flex when you "rocked" it. Just a tiny bit, but still noticeable. This is disturbing because when picking up and moving a loaded case, if it flexes and warps even a tiny bit, that can put excessive stresses on the motherboard mounting points and expansion card slots (if you have a graphics card, for example, installed). On my Antec and Fractal Design cases, they always felt rock solid and sturdy. You can see the difference by the heavier reinforcements used in the corners of the Antec and FD cases.

FTR, there were no indications on the shipping boxes of either Corsair that the cases suffered any abuse during transport.

These are minor quibbles and many users have reported total satisfaction with their Corsairs. And other cases have been much worse. And of course, neither of those Corsairs are top of the line. But IMO, quality should transcend throughout the brand - not just at the top tiers. Even the best will have units that don't meet standards, but encountering two in recent builds left a bad taste in my mouth for Corsair cases.


----------



## Kofoed (Nov 25, 2016)

Thats a good point. I think I will be going with the Define c then, nice and compact.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Nov 25, 2016)

Kofoed said:


> Thats a good point. I think I will be going with the Define c then, nice and compact.


Okay but lets remember this is Guyvoxi8's thread so further discussion about your choice should be in your own, new thread.


----------



## Guyvoxi8 (Nov 25, 2016)

Thanks a lot evreyone i will go for  define r5 , have a nice weekend!


----------



## monim1 (Nov 30, 2016)

Both are very close to each other. No significant difference can be made. But if I have to mention only one then I would go with Define 5.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Nov 30, 2016)

monim1 said:


> No significant difference can be made.


No significant difference???  Huh? As I noted above, the R5 has 2 front panel accessible drive bays. That is a significant difference from the Define C.

If you enjoy having a DVD or Blu-ray drive permanently attached and easily accessible in your computer instead of a separate external device and its cables cluttering up your desktop, you will want that front panel access. If you enjoy having a memory card reader, advanced fan speed controller or PC Health display monitor, sound card controller or a variety of other devices designed to be installed in front panel drive bays for quick and easy access, the Define C is NOT for you.

But that's just one difference. Other significant differences include size. The R5 is nearly a full inch wider and more than 4 1/2 inches (which is a lot!!) deeper. It weighs more too. As a results it supports up to 8 3.5in HDs vs only 3 for the S. That is very significant! The R5 also offers more cooling options above what the Define C does, including a built in 3-speed fan controller. The R5 has a reversible front door for significantly more convenience in placement on either side of the user. And significantly, the R5 has a quick-release for the left side panel for easy access vs just thumbscrews on the Define S.

And you say the two are "very close to each other" and "no significant difference"???  Well, they are both black. 

I gotta ask, are you here to help the OP? Or to promote through that link in your sig a product many experts believe to be a snake-oil miracle cure all?


----------

